# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  जानिए क्यों जांघों और पिंडलियों पर क्*यों जमा हो जाती है अतिरिक्*त चर्बी

## Krishna

वजन बढ़ने के कई कारण हो सकते हैं। फिर चाहे वो शरीर के ऊपरी हिस्*से का वजन हो अथवा निचले हिस्*से का। वजन असंतुलित होने के पीछे प्राथमिक कारण अनुवांशिक होता है। वजन बढ़ने को अगर समय रहते नियंत्रित न किया जाए, तो यह समस्*या आगे चलकर मोटापे का रूप ले लेता है और ऐसे में आपको कई प्रकार की बीमारियों का सामना करना पड़ सकता है। बचपन की कुछ आदतें आगे चलकर आपको मोटा बना सकती हैं, जैसे हमेशा कुछ न कुछ खाते रहना या पेट भरा होने के बाद भी प्*लेट साफ करने के नाम पर सब चट कर जाना।

----------


## Krishna

हार्मोंस में बदलाव, आहार, व्*यायाम के स्*तर में कमी और उम्र इन सब का सम्मिलित प्रभाव हमारे वजन पर पड़ता है। हालांकि वजन बढ़ने के कुछ ऐसे कारण हैं, जो आपके नियं*त्रण से बाहर हैं, लेकिन बावजूद कई ऐसे कारण हैं जिनके कारण जांघों और पिंडलियों पर अतिरिक्*त वसा एकत्रित हो जाती है।

----------


## Krishna

*हॉर्मोंस और अन्*य कारण*वजन बढ़ने के पीछे एक कारण हार्मोंस के स्*तर में बदलाव हो सकता है। इसके साथ ही शारीरिक बदलाव जैसे यौवनावस्*था और मेनोपॉज के दौरान भी वजन पर असर पड़ता है। इसके अलावा अन्*य कई ऐसे कारण हैं, जो वजन बढ़ने के पीछे उत्तरदायी हो सकते हैं। व्*यायाम की कमी और कुछ दवाओं के दुष्*प्रभाव का असर भी इनसान के वजन पर पड़ता है। यह साबित हो चुका है कि सही आहार और व्*यायाम इन नकारात्*मक प्रभावों को कम करने और हॉर्मोंस बदलाव के असर को आसान बना देते हैं। 

कॉर्डियोवस्*कुलर व्*यायाम जैसे पैदल चलना, दौड़ना और रोइंग से हृदय गति बढ़ जाती है और हम अतिरिक्*त कैलोरी बर्न करते हैं। सप्*ताह में कम से कम 150 से 200 मिनट तक का व्*यायाम जरूरी माना जाता है। हालांकि वजन कम करने के लिए आपको इससे अधिक समय तक व्*यायाम करना चाहिए।

----------


## Krishna

*उम्र का असर*उम्र के आधे पड़ाव पर पहुंचते ही कई व्*यस्*क वजन बढ़ने की शिकायत करने लगते हैं। उम्र बढ़ने के साथ-साथ आपके कैलोरी बर्न करने की गति* कम हो जाती है। साथ ही आपका मेटाबॉलिज्*म भी धीमा पड़ जाता है। आपको इस बात का अहसास होता है कि आपकी रोजमर्रा की डायट और एक्*सरसाइज वजन काबू रखने के लिए काफी नहीं है। जाहिर सी बात है कि अगर आप अधिक कैलोरी का उपभोग कर रहे हैं और उसके मुकाबले कम कैलोरी का सेवन कर रहे हैं, तो इससे आपको वजन बढ़ने की समस्*या का सामना करना पड़ सकता है।

----------


## Krishna

आपको अपनी आहार-योजना पर दोबारा विचार करने की जरूरत है। अपने रोजमर्रा के खाने में से आपको गैरजरूरी कॉर्बोहाइड्रेट हटा देना चाहिए और उसकी जगह लीन प्रोटीन को शामिल करना चाहिए। इसके लिए आप किसी आहार विशेषज्ञ की सहायता भी ले सकते हैं। इसके साथ ही इंटरवल ट्रेनिंग के जरिये आप अपने वजन को काबू में रख सकते हैं। अगर आप तीस मिनट में 4 से 5 किलोमीटर तक चलने का लक्ष्*य बनाइए। सप्*ताह में दो से तीन बार ऐसा जरूर कीजिए। इससे आपको जांघों और पिंडलियों पर जमा अतिरिक्*त चर्बी को कम करने का मौका मिलेगा।

----------


## Krishna

..................................

----------


## Krishna

*व्*यायाम न करना*संभव है कि चोट अथवा किसी अन्*य चिकित्*सीय कारण से आप व्*यायाम न कर पा रहे हों। यह भी संभव है कि आप अवसाद से जूझ रहे हों और आपको एक्*सरसाइज करने के लिए स्*वयं को प्रेरित न कर पा रहे हों। अपर्याप्*त नींद अथवा सही से न सो पाने के कारण भी ऊर्जा का स्*तर कम रहता है, जिसके कारण व्*यक्ति के लिए एक्*सरसाइज कर पाना मुश्किल हो जाता है। ये सब कारण आपको उचित आहार और व्*यायाम से दूर रख सकते हैं, जिसके कारण आपका वजन अनावश्*यक रूप से बढ़ सकता है। किसी विशेषज्ञ की मदद से आप इन सब मसलों का सामना कर सकते हैं और आपका जीवन एक बार फिर पटरी पर लौट सकता है। ऐसे भी व्*यायाम किये जा सकते हैं जो आपकी चोट पर अधिक दबाव डाले बिना भी आपको लाभ पहुंचा सकते हैं। आप किसी ऐसे व्*यक्ति से भी बात कर सकते हैं, जो आपकी समस्*याओं को अच्*छी तरह समझकर आपको सही रास्*ता दिखा सके।

----------


## Krishna

*कुछ जीन्*स*आपका वजन कैसा रहेगा यह काफी हद तक आपके जीन्*स पर निर्भर करता है। आपके शरीर के किस हिस्*से में वजन अधिक होगा यह भी काफी हद तक आपके जीन्*स ही तय करते हैं। अगर आपके जीन्*स इस तरह के हैं कि आपके शरीर में जांघों और पिंडलियों पर वसा एकत्रित हो, तो वह वहीं होगी। जीन्*स ही आपकी पाचन क्रिया, विटामिन की कमी और थायराइड ग्रंथि की क्रियाप्रणाली तय करते हैं, और इसी का असर आपके वजन पर पड़ता है। अगर थायराइड ग्रंथि सही प्रकार से काम न करे, तो इसके कारण भी वजन ज्*यादा होने लगता है। अनियमित पाचन क्रिया भी वजन बढ़ने का एक उपाय हो सकता है। अगर वजन कम करने के आपके सभी प्रयास नाकाफी साबित हो चुके हैं, तो आप डॉक्*टर से संपर्क कर जांच करवा सकते हैं, ताकि इसके कारणों का पता चल सके।

----------

